# Please stop with the PEACH nonsense



## the Jester

OK, I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but can we please knock it off with the "PEACH" nonsense?

We examine and critique everything honestly here. Nothing is exempt. The tag is redundant with the post. It may be necessary on some sites, where folks are reluctant to have open discussions, but here I find it very annoying. 

I am well aware that often, the posters posting PEACH threads don't know this yet, and I don't mean this to be an attack. I simply want it to stop, and I hope that this thread helps spread the word. 

Thanks!


----------



## JeffB

the Jester said:


> OK, I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but can we please knock it off with the "PEACH" nonsense?
> 
> We examine and critique everything honestly here. Nothing is exempt. The tag is redundant with the post. It may be necessary on some sites, where folks are reluctant to have open discussions, but here I find it very annoying.
> 
> I am well aware that often, the posters posting PEACH threads don't know this yet, and I don't mean this to be an attack. I simply want it to stop, and I hope that this thread helps spread the word.
> 
> Thanks!




Care to explain to the the uninformed? (i.e. me) I have no clue What the eff you are talking about


----------



## Halivar

PEACH = Please Examine and Critique Honestly.

I have never seen this acronym before I did the Google search on it.

Therefore, I'd be inclined to say it's no more redundant than any other acronym, IMHO. YMMV. JM2C.

EDIT: A.. umm... "helpful link" at Gleemax can be found here.


----------



## Crothian

_Movin to the country,
Gonna eat a lot of peaches
Movin to the country,
Gonna eat me a lot of peaches_

I also have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## darjr

If you look in the homebrew sections of the forum you'll see it there. I'm not really annoyed by it, but it is redundant.

PEACH


----------



## JeffB

Halivar said:


> PEACH = Please Examine and Critique Honestly.
> 
> I have never seen this acronym before I did the Google search on it.
> 
> Therefore, I'd be inclined to say it's no more redundant than any other acronym, IMHO. YMMV. JM2C.
> 
> EDIT: A.. umm... "helpful link" at Gleemax can be found here.





Thanks for the link!


----------



## Philotomy Jurament

Never heard of PEACH, but I found the ENW hover definition amusing.


----------



## Jack99

It's in every other post on wotc's boards.


----------



## Remathilis

I dunno, on the WotC boards it seems that the redundancy is required to get some actual thought process out beyond "This sux!" of "Its waay broken" or "Its worse than 3.0 Toughness!"

Thankfully, there are a lot of mature and honestly critical posters here, right?


----------



## doctorhook

Philotomy Jurament said:


> Never heard of PEACH, but I found the ENW hover definition amusing.



Thank you for letting me know about hover definitions! For weeks I've been thinking my browser was f'ing up somehow.

Also, yes: it was amusing!


----------



## Angrydad

You're a doody-head.


----------



## Imban

It's a WotC Forums-ism for "This is complete or mostly complete mechanical work that I want an honest mechanical critique of, not inanity or doody-headedness."

It serves two functions. One is giving people who can give honest critiques a quick tag to separate the wheat from the chaff, and the other is making it quite clear that "this animu bs should never touch my beloved dandd" is not welcome.

It's kind of questionably useful on ENWorld since we're not WotC's forums.


----------



## Angrydad

"Please Examine and Critique Honestly"? If you feel the need to add this to a post in an internet forum, I think I'll refer you to the Department of the Redundancy Bureau. I figure that if I'm posting on a forum, especially if I'm presenting some kind of game mechanics, I'll get some honest input from people. I may not like the input ("This sucks!" or "You're a neiner head") but I know to expect it. Besides, do you really even know the people who reply to your post? Maybe in a few rare instances, but most likely no.


----------



## Morrus

It's something which has somehow made its way over here from WotC's messageboards, and I agree: I find it really irritating.  I try to remove it whenever I see it.


----------



## The Thayan Menace

The Horror

​


----------



## aurance

I'm somewhat curious about the hostility to this acronym. There may be a bit of redundancy to it, but isn't that true of vast majority of informal discourse?

I have about as much reaction to "PEACH: My new character concept" as "My new character concept, what do you all think," which is to say, completely neutral.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I had seen the occasional use of it pop up and thought "wuh?". At least (thanks to this thread) I know what it is intended to be for. I'll join Morrus in pruning activity with glee though. 

Cheers


----------



## Darkness

aurance said:


> I'm somewhat curious about the hostility to this acronym. There may be a bit of redundancy to it, but isn't that true of vast majority of informal discourse?
> 
> I have about as much reaction to "PEACH: My new character concept" as "My new character concept, what do you all think," which is to say, completely neutral.



I never noticed this PEACH stuff before this thread, but as far as I can tell much or most of the distaste being expressed here seems to be about using it as a tag. I suspect if threads were regularly being tagged as "what do you all think," there might be complaints as well.


----------



## Roman

I have yet to see the acronym on ENWorld (apart from this thread), but I see it all the time on WotC forums and I too find it irritating.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Actually, I've seen it here in ENWorld in the Rules and House Rules thread a few times -- but until I read this thread, I wonderered what it meant!


----------

